# How to get bigger boobs



## rcharette (Nov 6, 2002)

Can anyone tell me if there is something to get your boobs bigger.........besides operations, and weight gain. I've tried some of those creams and pills but no luck. Have you heard of a product that REALLY TRULY works??????? would love to hear about it......rcharette


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I think hormones, weight gain, and surgery are the only ways that work, and the first two don't always do it. I saw a tv show where they looked at creams, pills, and hypnosis to see if it did anything, but it did not. Exercises that build up your muscles beneath the breasts can help a little.For me, my boobs got bigger when I started taking birth control pills and as I gained weight. I didn't mind going from B to C, but really preferred Cs to Ds. I wish I could give you a cup







I was trying on clothes yesterday and I've got a size Medium torso with size Large boobs, which makes it hard to find tailored shirts that fit properly. Even some of the size large button-up shirts were still too tight in the chest.







I think the best thing you can do is learn to love your body the way it is







Lots of guys like smaller chests, or they don't care one way about the size. My husband actually preferred my boobs smaller than they are now. Wear a bra with a little bit of padding if you want, but be happy with who you are, small boobs and all. And lucky you can wear some of the cute shirts that don't come near to fitting my boobs!


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

My sister-in-law bought me a bra from Victoria Secrets.







All I can say about it is that it's blue, soft, and has no seams. But most importantly it has gel inserts inside of it! I love it, they feel and look real and they weigh more than padded bras(more natural). When I'm wearing it, it FEELS like I'm bigger. I always tell my sister-in-law, "When you go in to get your breast reduction, call me, I'm sure we'll get a discount if they take your boobs and put them on me! IBS-c/d, 36 A lol!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeppers... there's something that will make your boobs get bigger alright..... get pregnant and nurse your baby... does it every time....







All kidding aside, I have small boobs... but I refer to them as "dancer's boobs"... they may not rival Dolly Parton or Anna Nicole.... but they are perky, pretty.... and I never have grooves in my shoulders from bra straps. My husband loves them just the way that they are. He fell in love with my heart... not my breasts. Bigger boobs are no guarantee of anything great in our lives.Evie


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

lol, your right, my hubby calls it "the booby fairy", but you can only nurse for so long after delivery, and then she's gone. I keep saying with the next child I'm going to nurse, then use a breast pump for the rest of my life.  Never could get that pump to work with my first child, lol.


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

correction, my hubby says "no, it's the tiddy fairy"


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Some benefits to having smaller boobs include:Being able to wear shirts without bras! No need for a strapless bra or double straps with a camisole tank, one set from the shirt, one set from your bra. And I love the look of halter tops and they look good on me, but I have yet to find a strapless bra that fits me right and there is no way I'm wearing a halter without a bra. I'll have to stick to my halter-top swimsuits with good support and forget about wearing a halter shirt. Shirts with built-in shelf bras help some but I'm still sagging a lot and it's just not a good look.Bigger boobs just aren't as perky as littler ones. I think that is one of the things my hubby misses most. Did you know that as breasts get larger, the nipple is positioned lower? I've noticed this phenomenon as my weight gain caused boob gain, and it just makes the girls look less perky.You can probably exercise comfortably without a special bra. Depending on your exact size, you may have more pretty bra options available at your typical store. I had a lot more options with a B and C than I have with a D. And I know that there are many others out there with larger boobs than I have, and they have my sympathy, because these Ds feel big to me!I wonder what the guys on the board think of this


----------



## rcharette (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi, When I say I would like bigger boobs........I mean bigger than what I have, not D's. I do like myself, but I would feel better with bigger boobs. I am a small boned woman, am 110 lbs, and am about a waist saze 7 or so. My problem with my body is that my boobs are not even an A cup. I am TOO small on top. It looks unproportioned, just like a size C, or D would on me. All I am asking for is a regular size B 34 or B 36 ......nothing more. I wonder what the guys think of this question???rcharette


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

Well... there is always the option of cosmetic surgery if you really want to change your appearance.Don't know if this will help at all, but my boobs are also small in proportion to the rest of my body, but my husband tells me that when he gets into bed with me, he is more interested in what is below my waist....







The question is.... would YOU really like yourself if you changed your appearance? Would it enhance your image of yourself? If so, I see no reason to not go ahead with cosmetic surgery. If I had a reason to do it, I would probably do it.Of course another question creeps up in my mind about this: Do you feel that your self-esteem is affected by the size of your breasts? If not, and if this is purely an aesthetic choice, then I would go ahead. If yes, I would think twice.(My nephew is a cosmetic surgeon.)Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I've never had a problem with small ones...I'd love to give you some of mine 38d I hate it that shirts hang off them like maternity tops. But I have a flat chested sister-in-law and she wears those water bras and loves them. They look better than the padded kind and she says she doesn't have to worry about them loosing thier shape.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know how old you are, but sometimes the breast fairy arrives later in life even when you are pretty flat chested in the late teens/early twenties.Weight gain didn't seem to be the main cause of this as the cup size remained through various weights....no pregnancies so that didn't do it eitherI was not quite an A at 20Barely a B at 30Full B by 35Full C by 38and I am trying to get the fairy to go bother someone else for awhile, thank you very much. I really did prefer being a member of the itty bitty titty club







I do not know if any of the creams, pills, etc actually work, and if there are ones that really do work, I would be concerned that they could possibly be capable of screwing something up by mucking with hormone levels.I have seen one device that was basically like a vacuum powered bra that they claim causes you to grow more breast tissue because of how it mechanically effects the breasts, but I don't know if it really works, but apparently it is the new big thing (and I thought it is something a plastic surgeon does rather than something you buy from some mail order place like most of the pills and creams).K.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I got boobs when I got pregnant 15 years ago and I kept them! I was very small before then but the hormones in pregnancy maybe finished where nature had ended pre-pregnancy. My mom was well endowed and I always was fearful that I could be like that but then when I got pregnant I went from A to B and I think now I am in between B and C. The other thing you can try is to lift some weights which will build your pec muscles. I do these type exercises to keep firm.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Go on the pill! I went from a B to a C. NOw i am large B.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

Do keep in mind that the pill contains sythetic estrogens and progestins which can be carcinogenic (Natural Progesterone is actually anti-carcinogenic). Our bodies also do not produce JUST estradiol.... they produce estriol and estrone.... a balance among those 3 estrogens is essential for good health. The only estrogen in the pill is estradiol which is a known carcinogen. Not even the synthetic progestins protect you against its effects.Evie


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm a small chested woman too. I'm petite all over except my J.Lo like butt and hugh hips. My boyfriend says its great, but I feel out of proportion. My solution: I do not own a bra that does not have padding. They are all Miracle Bras from Victoria's Secret. My favorite is the Very Sexy collection with gel filled cups. They feel better than other bras, you can't tell they have padding, and my boobs go up in size! I can't live without my Miracle Bras.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Speaking on behalf of the men, I don't think this is anything that someone should leave to chance, not at all. It's very very very serious business. So you should all post pictures and allow me..... I mean us guys to help point out the postitive aspects of the different variety of breastages.Wes


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

Geeze !!


----------



## kristyann (Feb 5, 2003)

Wes:You are obviously a "breast man"Kristy


----------



## dairyfreein2003 (Aug 29, 2003)

For info...www.curves.com (they sell "Curves" the silicon breast pads that you wear in your bras and bathing suits)www.implantinfo.com (a very informative website for women considering implants, message boards, before and after pics, dr recommendations, etc...)


----------



## atoosagurl (Aug 7, 2003)

I have big boobies and I HATE THEM! I am 5'4", 140lbs, and I have a size 38DD (sometimes DDD or E)It is so annoying! I am looking into a breast reduction surgery for purely medical reasons (backache, shoulder grooves, in the way all the times. I can't wait to have this operation. I would kill to have small boobs anyday!!All you ladies with smaller boobs....I envy you!!!I guess this just goes back to saying that no one is really happy with what they got!


----------



## Dayston (Sep 3, 2003)

I understand how you feel rcharette. I, like you, am a small cup size. I've always wanted to have a boob job because nothing else worked. The pill made no difference, weight gain made not difference. In fact, I'm very overweight and when I loose weight my breasts look bigger. They don't get bigger, but they do look bigger because everything else shrinks.Anyways, my cousin just had a boob job a few months ago and it wasn't really attractive. She couldn't lift anything for several weeks and couldn't lift 50 lbs for a month or two. Which isn't too bad, but she had a 1 year old at the time. I ended up staying with her and watching the baby. He felt extremely rejected by his mother and it took him a while to accept her again. That was sad. She also couldn't lift her arms for a week and had to squeeze them for a week or two to keep scare tissue from forming. She had to drain blood from her breasts for a few days too. Now she's doing fine and she thinks it was all worth it, but I, myself, would definitely think about a boob job very carefully. She is now a D which I think is too big. She looks like she might pop. I don't know if a B or C would look so popable. Also, she was very depressed and regretted it the first week. Later, she was okay. What I learned from her experience is that accepting my body is way less painful. Best of luck and look into the websites that were posted earlier.


----------



## Pocahontas425 (Aug 12, 2003)

Big boobs are not all they're cracked up to be. Since I was in junior high school, I've had big boobs. My weight is 136 lbs, and I am 5'5" -- I wear a 32DD -- sometimes DDD or E. It's discouraging.Bra's are expensive, hard to find, and god forbid we can find those cute panty and bra sets.What I wouldn't give to have smaller boobs.Leslie


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

You know there is that joke about the toilet paper. The husband tells the wife to rub it between her boobs to make them bigger, he said it worked for her butt. LOL ok, it's a guy joke but the title "How to get bigger boobs" it just reminded me of the joke so I thought I'd share. Seriously though, a lot of girls are very unhappy with their chest, it's either too big, or too small, or too pointy, or they point in the wrong direction or they sag or whatever. As guys, we don't care, so take it from me, whatever you have looks awesome and feels awesome to your hubby.Wes


----------



## porsche (Sep 4, 2003)

Most guys don't care what size your boobs are--we like you just the way your are; whatever way you are endowed! We may like to look at the "Hooter" girls, but it's only because we all have the same IQ below our belt line. But when we are using our less active brain it is the total you that we care about. You don't want any guy in your life because he likes your breasts--don't change a thing about you.Sincerely, guy with a big chest.


----------

